# Identification Project - This Thread Will Be Great!



## austexdude (Nov 10, 2008)

OK...I though of an idea so that the experts can help the new guys like me identify various things on one thread instead of answering the same questions over and over again. I will post pictures with letter pointing to various objects. You identify them once and then refer everyone to this thread. It will save a lot of time and be very informative.

If anyone can help ID what PMs are in what parts it would be super duper.

Interested in Gold, Silver, Platinum, Pallidium, Rhodium, Tantalum, and any other metal worth saving...

The first picture I will post is the Motherboard for a Dell Server from 2000.

So the identifications with the pictures don't get mixed up, refer to everything in picture #1 with it's picture number in front of the "letter" id...For instance

1A is a so and so
1B is a this and that
1C is a watchamacallit

I will post various pictures from differnt things from computer parts to cell phones to TV circut boards.

Thanks for your help, it has been beyond value. Everyone really appreciates the efforts of the pros here. 

http://img208.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dell2650mbak8.jpg <FULL SIZE IMAGE HI RES


----------



## lazersteve (Nov 10, 2008)

A,B,C,D,G,H,M,P= Various Flatpaks & ICs <0.2 grams Au per pound + some Ag
E= BGA CPU, <0.5 grams Au per pound + some Ag
F=Tantalum Electrolytic Capacitor
I=Fuse
J=Wire wound inductor Cu
K, O=Monolithic Capacitor Possible Au, Pd, & Ag less than 2.5%, newer items only Ni
L= MOSFET transistor possible traces of Ag & Au
N=Ferrite Bead 

This is going to get old really fast....

[edit:] There are only so many variations of this same stuff. 

I covered all the individual components last year in this thread:

Component ID

The chips and such are also identified throughout the forum.[/edit]


Steve


----------



## austexdude (Nov 10, 2008)

I figured that once the most common objects are identified you can always just refer people to this thread which in the long run would save a ton of time in various questions over time.

One of the most common themes I hear is "Where can I find this or that" and I thought this might make it easier.


----------



## butcher (Nov 11, 2008)

dont forget pins & connectors


----------



## austexdude (Nov 11, 2008)

butcher said:


> dont forget pins & connectors



Well I was kind of trying not to waste the pros time on easy to find things like pins and connectors and wanted to utilize it on the hard to ID parts...


----------



## austexdude (Nov 12, 2008)

Do the larger "can shaped" capacitors that range from 1/4 inch tall to 2 inches tall contain any PMs or anything worth keeping?

[img:600:400]http://www.capacitorlab.com/capacitor-types-electrolytic/radial-capacitor-polarity.jpg[/img]


----------



## lazersteve (Nov 12, 2008)

Pc Parts

Read through this thread.

Steve


----------



## austexdude (Nov 12, 2008)

lazersteve said:


> Pc Parts
> 
> Read through this thread.
> 
> Steve



Wow thanks...you rock.


----------



## Jehu (Nov 12, 2008)

Sorry if I'm hijacking this thread but I figured that this would be the one to ask in anyway.

What is the metal that PC-card back plates/brackets are made out of? The ones that are attached to the card itself. It looks similar to the magnet backplates in a hard drive but bends similar to copper but it is magnetic.


----------



## austexdude (Nov 14, 2008)

OK...out of these capacitors, any of them tantalum and is there any other pms in them?

http://img442.imageshack.us/my.php?image=capacitorsux8.jpg


----------



## aghamir (Nov 14, 2008)

austexdude,

great thread, how about if the pros add the price/lb to each item if possible. That would help a lot beginners like me when buying this stuff.
thanks again


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 16, 2008)

is there any PM PCI and ISA slot


----------



## Jehu (Nov 18, 2008)

Yes, the pins are coated thinly with gold but you must be careful as the pin itself is made out of a barium copper alloy which is toxic.

And does anyone know what the PC card bracket/backplate (the one attached to the card) is made out of? It looks nickle coated but I'd like someone to cofirm for me as I am not sure.


----------

